# Brooksville Blazin' Butts-n-Briskets???



## phreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this event?  Anyone going???  I'm thinking about going and entering just for fun.  I emailed the link for the organizer and he sent me an email attachment that's supposed to be the entry form/info but when I open it it looks like crazy code...Seems like there are a few of us in the Central/West/South Florida area, maybe we could get a few of us together.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

I am planning on being there.   I have a copy of the application, although I am not sure how I got it (CRS sucks) I went back through my emails and the attachment I opened was garbage also...........maybe the mailed me one........in any case deadline is 9/26 for the application turn in  $60 per catagory (so $240 to be in consideration for GC) as long as your app is in on time $75 per catagory if you decide you want in last minute.

Anyhow, nice set up out there, plenty of trees for shade.  Not the biggest contest in the world......or in Florida for that matter, but it would be a good one to get your feet wet.  Not a huge crowd turn out either, probably as low stress a contest as you can get around here IMO.

If you make it out there competing or not, let let me know.  I always have plenty of cold beer.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

Phreak,

The file opens with Adobe.

And looking at the application it looks like they have a backyard division too (just ribs & chicken) for $30 per catagory, if you are interested in that.........no prize money.


----------



## seboke (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you post the link to the event?  Sounds like something I'll definitely go to.  Never even seen a competition outside TV, so don't think I'll enter anything, but go to watch and learn I will, and hopefully meet up with some of you's SMF members in the area.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know of a link for the actual event, but here is a link to the FBA schedule and it has a link to contact the event organizer if you have questions.

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm

I'll try to send you the contest application as well for additional info.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2008)

Any info on dates and place would be great. I won't enter either but would like to attend and maybe meet some of ya'll.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

October 17th & 18th 

Tom Varn Park in Brooksville.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Joe


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

No problem.  Hope to see you out there.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope to make it and meet you and a bunch of others. I want to host a gathering in North Florida and was thinking late October would be the perfect time but I may have to refigure the date for that a little if this is late October too.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

Have the gathering at the cook off.  Everyone throw a couple of bucks in and enter the backyard side as team SMF or something.  Even if no meat gets turned in (you have no obligation to turn in anything), you have a place for a party on Friday and Saturday for a grand total of $60.............no one has to clean up or anything.........when you have had enough fun just leave.  Place to party from Friday morning to Sunday at noon.

Just a thought.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2008)

Not a bad idea Joe I was thinking a weekend deal too I have a few hook ups for RV's and unlimited camping space. Have a building we can get out of the weather and just have a nice weekend. Its kinda in the sticks so no problems with neighbors. Just something a couple of us been kicking around.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

Chit man, hold a comp at your place........all proceeds go to the Pineywoods.


----------



## solar (Jul 29, 2008)

Any more info about this event?  Link maybe?

I think I have a Auto X meet at the Brooksville airport that weekend (scedule isn't confirmed yet), might be able to combine them together.


----------



## phreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds fun, I doubt I can enter the comp but maybe I see some of y'all there.


----------

